# Do you believe in God?



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes 
No
I believe in Prince Philip Movement

SCREW GOD LETS BELIEVE IN YEEZUS!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I believe there might be a god.
Some times I believe there is, sometimes (usually) I leave it at maybe.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes i believe in God I've seen some crazy evil things and supernatural things that I couldn't explain..
.I believe in the devil. There has to a god if there is a devil.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

andretti said:


> Yes i believe in God I've seen some crazy evil things and supernatural things that I couldn't explain..
> .I believe in the devil. There has to a god if there is a devil.


God backwards is Dog.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

andretti said:


> Yes i believe in God I've seen some crazy evil things and supernatural things that I couldn't explain..
> .I believe in the devil. There has to a god if there is a devil.


Are god and devil the explanations for things that are seemingly otherwise unexplainable?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

No.

I do however believe there are thousands of other types of creatures like humans out there in the vast nothingness of space.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

No one believes in Prince Philip Movement????


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

impedido10 said:


> No one believes in Prince Philip Movement????


What even is that?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

does god believe in me?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What even is that?


Google it


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

impedido10 said:


> Google it


Yeah I already did, but the question still works. I doubt anyone here thinks that guy is the son of a mountain spirit.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I already did, but the question still works. I doubt anyone here thinks that guy is the son of a mountain spirit.


Believe in it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't believe in anything. This whole concept in particular just seems so far out of left field. The Prince Philip Movement seems kind of fun though...I like nonsensical randomness.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Repix said:


> No.
> 
> I do however believe there are thousands of other types of creatures like humans out there in the vast nothingness of space.


Do you use unity?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am a Pastafarian and believe in the flying Spaghetti Monster. Why is that not in the poll?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> Do you use unity?


The Language? No.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> I am a Pastafarian and believe in the flying Spaghetti Monster. Why is that not in the poll?


DO YOU BELIEVE IN YEEZUS?!?!?! TURN TO THE B.R.I.G.H.T SiDe!!!!

Because I ate his wingling ***


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Repix said:


> The Language? No.


The game engine  I don't think Unityscript is in use anymore?


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_F͔̘͙͋̚ͅō̳̺o͌ͬľͦs̞͙̝̀͐͗ ̘͇ͥͬ̔͋s̿́͊̆̄͛a̗̲̯̞ỹ̜̪̜͔̱́́̀ ̟͈͉͙͎͍̂̃̑̓ͩ̚i̼ṇ̏ͅ ̰̣̦̿t̙͙̜̓h̜̣̮͔̻͆̒ͤ͗ͦ̈́͂e̤͔̠ͥȉ̥̦͓͚̫̩̗̿ͬͤͥ͆͐r̟͍̗̰̠͔͑̿̑ ̱̩̤̺̜h͇͎ê͎̰̣͖͐͌̓́͌́ͅa͈̤̽ͨ̆͆r͖͖̣͒ͥ͑ͦ̎t͔̺s̖̈́ͪͯͬ̉̚ ͍̜͔̅ͬt͔̼̘̯ͨh͈̤͙a͙̲̳͎̠͉̦̾͊̔̎͑̓͂t̪͉̓ ̺̅́th͚̖̝̩e̹̘̲͇̩̓̓̉ͨ̆r̰̯̓́̊e̳̤̭̤̰̓̇͒ͭͤ͆͒ ̣͕ͥͦí̞͍͚͎̻ͭs̋ͯ ̎͋̍͗̿n̼̥͐̚o̤̺ ̹ͨ͒G̯̠̣̻͙͇̹̿̍̾̇̊̋̍o͈̣͍̹͓ͫ́d͈̝̦̻͉̯͇̆͐͌̆̒̀ͪ.̪̞͓ͨ̈̌̆̊̎ͅ_


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> The game engine  I don't think Unityscript is in use anymore?


I have always just called it the Unity Language, that's just me.

But no, I use GML and always have. (Maybe we're in the wrong topic discussing this eh?  )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*YES*


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I see we have technology, so I do believe in God, and makes me understand this place vividly, disregarding what others have to say, cause their trap in an illusion that won't allow the scientific knowledge nor technology structure to proceed with allowing them to revel the truth.

Deceiving myself would get nowhere, and following people will get me no where.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I see we have technology, so I do believe in God, and makes me understand this place vividly, disregarding what others have to say, cause their trap in an illusion that won't allow the scientific knowledge nor technology structure to proceed with allowing them to revel the truth.


EmotionlessThug be like:

The government created God to make us thinking being in a big *** room full with other people on their knees wishing for something to come out of the sky is cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> The game engine  I don't think Unityscript is in use anymore?


Isn't their 'javascript' unityscript? I think I read that somewhere, but everyone just calls it javascript.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

If God wants to make his existence apparent, Then I'd be happy to start believing.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

There is no god. Only the matrix.



impedido10 said:


> EmotionlessThug be like:
> 
> The government created God to make us thinking being in a big *** room full with other people on their knees wishing for something to come out of the sky is cool.


Yeah, he seems to be contradicting himself. Which is fascinating. I was reading an article and watched a Nerdist YT vid stating stats that most extreme conspiracy theorist will believe in two things that contradict themselves as a means to grasp everything as possible, no matter how absurd or hypocritical. Again, it's interesting.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Isn't their 'javascript' unityscript? I think I read that somewhere, but everyone just calls it javascript.


Apparantly Unityscript is Javascript modified.

http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php?title=UnityScript_versus_JavaScript

This guy has some strong opinions okey ^


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> There is no god. Only the matrix.
> 
> Yeah, he seems to be contradicting himself. Which is fascinating. I was reading an article and watched a Nerdist YT vid stating stats that most extreme conspiracy theorist will believe in two things that contradict themselves as a means to grasp everything as possible, no matter how absurd or hypocritical. Again, it's interesting.


I never even mention about the governments creating God, impedido10 applied and process that information on his own base on what I have on my sig and write online. So, you followed what he wrote and took that fragment into assumption. You watch videos and you read articles that allow you to misperceived others, how intriguing.

The Matrix is an extremely poor concept to use, you watch too much movies, and read too much junk.

How am I contradicting myself, by mentioning God and the technology structure that's all I said, what you wrote there makes no sense. I'm not a conspiracy theorist nor a philosopher, we have technology right here, someone teaches the first life forms how to create technology and gave them knowledge how to survived own their own. So, it's actually you contradicting yourself cause you rely too much on others, instead of perceiving this reality thoroughly, and where's your evidence of understanding computational intelligence system?

It seems both of you are so fixated on what I wrote, and both of you failed to understand it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

There might be something like a god somewhere, but the bible is full of crap.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> Apparantly *Unityscript is Javascript modified. *
> 
> http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php?title=UnityScript_versus_JavaScript
> 
> This guy has some strong opinions okey ^


Yeah, that's what I heard too.



> Some people consider this to be "just semantics," but when people call what is properly UnityScript by the name "JavaScript," it becomes a lot harder to search the Internet for solutions and help with UnityScript. It's also quite a lot of trouble to put oneself through to continually specify whether one is referring to "real JavaScript" or "Unity's JavaScript." So, it's best to just stick with "JavaScript" for real JavaScript and "UnityScript" for Unity's language.


lol when I was messing about with Unity a while back, I just decided to use C# and most of the tutorials I found were using C# does seem like it would be obvious what people would be referring to when they say Javascript if you know someone is talking about Unity which you would, 9/10.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

The nerd in me really likes the thought of a God in real life: that there's this ridiculously overpowered being(s) out there. That sounds rad!

That said, I do believe in a higher being. There is however, a bit of healthy skepticism. I don't believe there's a 100% foolproof way to prove its existence, nor do I think there will ever be.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

impedido10 said:


> EmotionlessThug be like:
> 
> The government created God to make us thinking being in a big *** room full with other people on their knees wishing for something to come out of the sky is cool.


It seems you did a good job, misdirecting the traffic today. Turning my post into an infection, because this technologically lack of knowledge that can't be explained by individuals who can't seem to rely on their perception to disclose the fabricated evidenced, or maintain a steady information on the differences and a mental concept between machines, creators, and technological data. 
It's astounding when people listen to others to perceive a certain individual, and give a lecture too without providing any evidence of an actual concept that can prove that the dimensional structures can be created and manipulated. Nano microscopic technology being able to bond with an element that is compatible, as for experimentation or can be a materialized chemical component use to utilized this system to adjust the mechanisms such as a computational anti-bodies, then during the duration it gets decomposed and the energy is reusable to relocate to another use of experimentation then can be modified by the computational intelligence system to remodel the dimensional structures, and control it, this relies on quantum chemistry and biochemistry.

They definitely don't know how their technology actually works, they see it works for them, but failed to know the function.

NASA is cornered, and your lack knowledge provides futile information about the governments, and the creator. Especially those private messages you sent me, that relies with your education system and your behalf on studying all the areas in true science.

The Public science is laughable, and real ghetto. They take in too many joints, and afraid and too delusional to have a taste of the real world. Created religious beliefs that are oblivious, so they can isolate their minds to see it as reality instead of seeing the system to keep them from rebelling to escape this illusion. The supercomputers enjoy playing RPG, I see.

.......
Even I lack of knowledge still, I don't everything, I'm only human!!!!!!!
.......


----------



## benj009 (Jan 11, 2014)

There are over 4200 religions that exist in the world today. What makes Christianity the "right religion" and the others wrong? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, that's what I heard too.
> 
> lol when I was messing about with Unity a while back, I just decided to use C# and most of the tutorials I found were using C# does seem like it would be obvious what people would be referring to when they say Javascript if you know someone is talking about Unity which you would, 9/10.


Yea, I doubt there will be a big misunderstanding or anything, and what you quoted there is just some hyperbole argument to get his point across, but as long as there are differences I personally would refer to them with their correct name. Some people are just so on correcting you if you don't use the right word for the right context or in the right sentence or whatever. He must be one of those annoying guys.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> No one believes in Prince Philip Movement????


I'm pretty sure his bowel movements are real.

As for the question, no.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

nope. I don't think i ever believed all the nonsense in the bible. i used to be christian and pray all the time though. then i was deist a while. then i realized how everyone around me is crazy and prayers get no answers. i know people who think god turns traffic lights green for them. so aparently god changes lights for them and yet people are starving to death and dieing from malaria.

An all knowing god would know how to convince me, all loving would want to, all powerful would be able to. Therefore if there was a god he would have convinced me that he exists.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _F͔̘͙͋̚ͅō̳̺o͌ͬľͦs̞͙̝̀͐͗ ̘͇ͥͬ̔͋s̿́͊̆̄͛a̗̲̯̞ỹ̜̪̜͔̱́́̀ ̟͈͉͙͎͍̂̃̑̓ͩ̚i̼ṇ̏ͅ ̰̣̦̿t̙͙̜̓h̜̣̮͔̻͆̒ͤ͗ͦ̈́͂e̤͔̠ͥȉ̥̦͓͚̫̩̗̿ͬͤͥ͆͐r̟͍̗̰̠͔͑̿̑ ̱̩̤̺̜h͇͎ê͎̰̣͖͐͌̓́͌́ͅa͈̤̽ͨ̆͆r͖͖̣͒ͥ͑ͦ̎t͔̺s̖̈́ͪͯͬ̉̚ ͍̜͔̅ͬt͔̼̘̯ͨh͈̤͙a͙̲̳͎̠͉̦̾͊̔̎͑̓͂t̪͉̓ ̺̅́th͚̖̝̩e̹̘̲͇̩̓̓̉ͨ̆r̰̯̓́̊e̳̤̭̤̰̓̇͒ͭͤ͆͒ ̣͕ͥͦí̞͍͚͎̻ͭs̋ͯ ̎͋̍͗̿n̼̥͐̚o̤̺ ̹ͨ͒G̯̠̣̻͙͇̹̿̍̾̇̊̋̍o͈̣͍̹͓ͫ́d͈̝̦̻͉̯͇̆͐͌̆̒̀ͪ.̪̞͓ͨ̈̌̆̊̎ͅ_


Another thing the bible borrowed from the Greeks and Pluto.

I mean Plato.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Hell no.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

No, I'm too sane and rational to believe in such stupid nonsense


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm very doubtful that one exsists. Most religions don't make sense when you look at them froma modern day perspective.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

God is about as real as Goku from dbz.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Sometimes. I have a lot of doubts, though, because I have been praying to not feel lonely for, what....my entire life, and I still am. If God exists I wonder why I have to still feel this way when I have expressed so many times how much I hate feeling this way in prayer. I don't know why those prayers don't ever seem to get answered.

It seems like other prayers have been answered, though, so I don't know what to believe.

I don't know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like this song.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I don't consider myself religious by any means.

But i'm not really sure if there is a god or not. First off to ask yourself, what is a god? I'm going to go by the definition that "god" is a creator of something, more specifically the creator of a universe or existence. 

If we go by that definition of god, then if you developed the sims 3 and you created the world and you created the sims and you have power to influence the world, then you're technically a God. 

For all we know, this world we live in could have been created by someone or something and we're in a giant simulation. So therefore a God, just not in the traditional sense. 


What if we're just in some giant complex computer game? And some kid in his mom's basement is watching us? What if that's who we consider God?


I think its just as irrational to dismiss there is no creator. 



As for life after death, I don't really believe in that.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> I don't consider myself religious by any means.
> 
> But i'm not really sure if there is a god or not. First off to ask yourself, what is a god? I'm going to go by the definition that "god" is a creator of something, more specifically the creator of a universe or existence.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Youtube/Google, *No Man's Sky*. My internet is slow.

Also *Advanced Computational Intelligence System virtual reality*.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't see any reason to.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I accept the possibility of a sentient higher power, I'm just not sure of it. I am skeptical if one were to exist, it would resemble a human in form or thought and as such most of the major religions in the west and their definition of gods are out of the picture for me. 

I don't really have faith in humanity enough to believe either way. I'm afraid that while we are amazing thinkers, we have not quite gained enough knowledge to say either way.. and it may just be impossible for us in the first place to understand all of the mysteries of the universe. That is no reason not to try though.

Even more than my lack of faith in our ability to know at this time, I am in my own knowledge of the matter. I am biased, I have not experienced enough in life, there have been better people than me who have spent their lives researching, who am I to say any which way? I think it would be a rather large claim for me to make, that there is or is not a higher power, when I am just a simple individual.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2016)

I believe that God pictured as a bearded man living in the sky is just a misinterpretation.

God exists, but as an infinitely complex pattern of that gives shape to everything.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

No.

Why would such a being put my life through hell for the betterment of my existence?

After what happened to my Grandmother, I've since forsaken that silly fairy tale that continues to deny the reality we live in.

I'd rather become a Buddhist. No deities to worship there. Plus, the ideology and considerations taken towards philosophy are all in line with how I view life. It's the way to live.

Regardless if that phony story gives people hope, I'd rather that the whole thing be abolished and have everyone switch to Buddhism. It just makes more sense.

Anyway, that's just my two-cents. Don't have to agree.

Have a good one!

- T.R.G.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes I still believe in God despite no longer being a churchgoer at all. Though also have a lot of affinity with paganism and the idea of many different Gods with different natures.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Shoutout to the person who believes in Prince Philip Movement. Respect


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

AlwaysAlive said:


> No, I'm too sane and rational to believe in such stupid nonsense


This.

Although I used to be religious when I was younger.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I believe in God but, unlike Americans, I don’t trust him/her.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


>


neat :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## EdgyNoodle (Apr 2, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, and I was raised an atheist. Sometimes people try to ask about my family background but even my grandparents were not into religion much at all. They may have not been atheists but rarely if ever went to church.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

what if I'm god?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> No, and I was raised an atheist. Sometimes people try to ask about my family background but even my grandparents were not into religion much at all. They may have not been atheists but rarely if ever went to church.


 Count yourself lucky in that particular aspect. My parents drive me crazy with religion. When I was growing up I wasn't allowed to do anything on Friday nights or Saturdays until sunset unless it was something their stupid religion approved of. And since they were the money source, they could easily enforce it. It's pretty pointless to try to do anything on a Saturday without spending a dime. This was every weekend. My entire childhood. No wonder I hated school so much. I never really got a real vacation until Summer. It was just pages and pages of homework every night and complete boredom on Friday and Saturday. That plus the torture of having to sit through endless, irritating church services.

If that wasn't bad enough, she put us in church schools of the same religion so it was impossible to make friends with anyone who would be doing anything fun on Friday or Saturday.

I guess that should have motivated me to get the hell out of their house the minute I was old enough. Being homeless would have been worse, I guess. I don't think I would have made it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Count yourself lucky in that particular aspect. My parents drive me crazy with religion. When I was growing up I wasn't allowed to do anything on Friday nights or Saturdays until sunset unless it was something their stupid religion approved of. And since they were the money source, they could easily enforce it. It's pretty pointless to try to do anything on a Saturday without spending a dime. This was every weekend. My entire childhood. No wonder I hated school so much. I never really got a real vacation until Summer. It was just pages and pages of homework every night and complete boredom on Friday and Saturday. That plus the torture of having to sit through endless, irritating church services.
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough, she put us in church schools of the same religion so it was impossible to make friends with anyone who would be doing anything fun on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I guess that should have motivated me to get the hell out of their house the minute I was old enough. Being homeless would have been worse, I guess. I don't think I would have made it.


So you didn't go to public school? Are they still just as religious?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Count yourself lucky in that particular aspect. My parents drive me crazy with religion. When I was growing up I wasn't allowed to do anything on Friday nights or Saturdays until sunset unless it was something their stupid religion approved of. And since they were the money source, they could easily enforce it. It's pretty pointless to try to do anything on a Saturday without spending a dime. This was every weekend. My entire childhood. No wonder I hated school so much. I never really got a real vacation until Summer. It was just pages and pages of homework every night and complete boredom on Friday and Saturday. That plus the torture of having to sit through endless, irritating church services.


My mom didn't allow us to do secular stuff on Friday night and Saturday until sundown, either (I'd watch TV w/o her knowing sometimes, though), when we were younger and the times when we just lived w/ her. We didn't even go to church or really study the Bible, we just weren't allowed to do secular things. Those days were always depressing and lonely.

That all seemed to go out the window the times when we all lived w/ my dad, though. He is an Atheist and was raised w/o religion.

Seeing her and our lifestyle do a 180 was really confusing. I had a pretty inconsistent upbringing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> So you didn't go to public school?


 I went to public school for kindergarten - 2nd grade and then again for 5-6. All the rest was private school.



> Are they still just as religious?


 Probably more. They don't actually go to church anymore but they still won't do anything on Friday nights or Saturdays and they play religious shows full blast all the time on TV. Even if I want to order something I have to wait until the right time of week because she's afraid it will be delivered on Saturday.

I don't think my dad would have gotten into this particular religion on his own (or wouldn't have been as rigid about it). It's mostly my mom's doing. I really don't know how she got into it. She was raised Baptist or something so it was just weird.

I remember my sister and I originally had a TV when we were very young and I remember my mom taking it to the dump one day and throwing it out. That was probably around the time it started. Eventually my grandmother bought me a TV for my birthday one year and my mom was PISSED. She still wouldn't let me watch it on Friday nights or Saturday. Even the room it was in was off limits.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know. I want to, but something is telling me not to.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I really don’t know.

I think that there’s a case to be made for the existence of some kind of creator, but I have trouble believing that there’s a personal God. I would like to think that there was, but I can’t help but think that that’s just because I’m scared of death, and the idea of a loving God and a happy afterlife addresses that.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

No. I never have, even as a small child, despite the fact that my family is semi religious (never pushed it down my throat, but we went to church a few times, said prayers at night etc...) The whole concept has never seemed logical to me.


----------

